# inside headlight restoration



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

Hey guys

I have a 04 545i and I have a condensation and hazing problem in the driver side headlight I'm guessing from it not being sealed properly. I have mtec kit and I get a lot of compliments on the car except the headlight lol. The pass. Side looks brand new and the driver side just really throws the sex appeal of the car off.. it actually almost makes it hard to look at for me. Its not just a little bit of condensation and hazing but a lot. And I can't imagine spending $700-$1000 on a new headlight cuz I have bi xenons and adaptive headlights..the cheapest I found on ebay was like $700. So I'm wondering if anybody has ever opened up there headlight and cleaned it. I kno the basic concept of taking all the bulbs and wires out and sticking it in the oven but does anyone have any more insight? Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## allamer35 (Feb 5, 2009)

If theyre anything like the 2003 e39 and on models, the are epoxy sealed. These are not separable. Im not sure of the design of that particular headlight but you may find someone who may know how to open it. If not I would buy a new one or try to get a goodwill replacement or discount on a new one after explaining your frustration to BMW NA.


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

Goodwill haha they will prolly laugh in my face esp with no warranty and a ew one is 700 plus.. this sucks. I may just hace to take a stab at in n stick it in the oven


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Depending on MY, your housings are either permasealed or sealed with butyl. The permasealed housings are not easy to open, I cut them open when I mod them. The butyl ones just bake open.

There isn't much you can do besides getting a new headlight. But at $700 for single housing, you're better off letting a shop modify them for you....put full LED replacement rings in, black out the housings if you're into that, etc


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Btw are you sure the hazing is inside the headlight lens? I've seen condensation inside the lens before but not hazing. Normally, that's on the outside and can be polished and sealed.


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried to polish and sand down the headlight. Got majority of it off but still looks like **** honestly. The headlight feels smooth but can still see hazing that's why I fugured It was inside. Ill take pics later. Also how would I kno its butyl sealed or permasealed by just looking at it?


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

And actully I looked again.The headlight is actually $1300 plus on ebay for new oem with xenon and adaptive which I have both. And a used one is $900 plus


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

Xlaox said:


> I tried to polish and sand down the headlight. Got majority of it off but still looks like **** honestly. The headlight feels smooth but can still see hazing that's why I fugured It was inside. Ill take pics later. Also how would I kno its butyl sealed or permasealed by just looking at it?


If you look at where the lens meets the housing, you should see some black adhesive. If you can pull some off easily, especially after driving for a while, it's butyl. If it's difficult to remove, it's permaseal.


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

What I would do is take it to a shop and have them modify the set for you. Find a damaged E60 housing with a good lens for cheap and have them swap that on and white you're at it, have some Umnitza LED rings installed.

I would offer the service to you but A) I'm not allowed to without a vendor account and B) I've never worked with E60 housings before so I'm not confident in providing that service for permasealed E60 housings.

Just make sure the shop modifies the housing, NOT THE LENS. Don't allow them to cut the lens, only the housing. Things can go VERY wrong if they do not do it properly, ie the housings won't seal.

You can find shops through HID Planet Forums.


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

So I can take a regular halogen e60 headlight an swap my internals, the xenon projector adaptive headlight stuff in it?


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

Here's the horrible pic


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm not positive on halogen vs xenon but if the lens shape is the same, then it should just slip on.

That does look pretty bad though. Almost like calcium build up from hard water.


----------



## Flmedic (Jul 3, 2013)

i ended up baking mine (e66) placing them inside my oven at 150 deegres for 5 min and then opening them up and cleaning the lense and blacking the inside.


----------



## Xlaox (Apr 22, 2013)

Howd u reseal them


----------



## fdriller9 (Oct 19, 2006)

You normally reuse the original sealant. But only some E60 housings can be baked open. Some are permasealed.


----------



## lobradovich (Feb 14, 2006)

*Rings*

fdriller9,

Have an 07 e60 bixenon adaptive, etc but I hate both the rings and the headlights. I bought the CREC 10w bulb for the rings but the yellow OEM is more noticeable. I also have an E39 bought a new set of headlights with the expensive rings and I don't see any beamer having stronger ring lights that mine.

Any way, the question is how did you change the rings? Did you open the headlights and replaced them with what? how do you hook them? by know you probably notice that English is not my language so I apologize if im saying something wrong.

My wires covers are also gone. I have been trying but still there is one that is touching something and the computer goes wild. Long story.

But mainly interested in those rings, if possible.


----------



## ehssan78 (Feb 25, 2010)

I worked on an E60 headlights few weeks back , the headlights were in horrible situation like yours , inside out .

did an LED ring upgrade - clear lens swap - and restoration job .

its not hard to restore but it needs proper materials , sanding papers is the trick .

I learned this job 3 years ago from the net , it's everywhere on google . so its easy to search .

before and after pictures ..


----------

